# Η εικονογραφία του φανταστικού



## nickel (Jan 20, 2018)

Φανταστείτε ένα πάρκο με περίπτερα όπου θα καλύπτεται ολόκληρη η ιστορία της εικονογραφίας του φανταστικού, από τους ζωόμορφους θεούς της αρχαίας Αιγύπτου (δεν έχει κάτι από Ώρο ο Φύλαξ;) και τους αγγέλους όλων των τάξεων μέχρι τους ποικίλους Γκοτζίρα και τα εξωγήινα τέρατα του Γκίγκερ, τους φανταστικούς ήρωες των κόμικς και την πλούσια συλλογή της χολιγουντανής φαντασίας και των βιντεοπαιχνιδιών.

Σκόρπια πάνω από τα περίπτερα, να υπάρχουν δώδεκα (για να υπηρετείται και ο αριθμητικός συμβολισμός) αγάλματα με τις στιλπνές καμπύλες του Γεωργίου που να απεικονίζουν τις δώδεκα πιο εμβληματικές μορφές του πανθέου.

Και αν δεν χωράει ένα τέτοιο πάρκο στο Παλαιό Φάληρο (χωροταξικά ή κοινωνικά), ας μπει (με εισιτήριο) στη Μύκονο…

http://www.iefimerida.gr/news/39043...elos-san-toy-p-faliroy-itan-olo-kalokairi-sti


----------

